# Touring Bike Discovery



## wcw2323 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello,

I have a friend who owns a bike shop. The business has been in their family since the 40's. The owner called me to ask some questions regarding a recent purchase of inventory from another dealer that was liquidating.
Here's the scoop…..He has acquired a shipment of 27 original in the box, never assembled bikes. The majority are late 70's to early 80's Raleigh (both English and Japanese), Motobecone, and a few other brands. He wants to sell them. He has also acquired a large lot of original NOS parts in original boxes and packaging.
The question he has is what are the bikes worth. He will be sending me pics of each bike to share with CABE members. The bikes are pristine and he has original packaging brochures and boxes.
Please let me know ballpark value for these bikes in brand new condition.

Thanks,
Warren


----------



## jkent (Jan 1, 2016)

$1,000,000.00
I don't know if anyone could really put a price on these bikes #1 without seeing them first.
Reason....
#1 Condition ........I know you said pristine and new in the box. but your idea of pristine might be different than say, mine.
#2 Location
#3 Model?
My sugesstion would be to stick them on EBay with a Buy It Now of what ever he needs to get out of each bike to recoupe his $$.and put the option of 
Best Offer You can start high and take the best offer that come your way.
Your giving people very little information and no images to work with. How do you really expect someone to give you even a ballpark price on that?
Do some research on an advanced search on EBay under sold items and see what they have sold for.
JKent


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 1, 2016)

Why is your friend not selling them in his shop ? How does he own a shop and not know prices?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 1, 2016)

I agree that having a bike shop should give him some fiscal leeway for patience, having already acquired the bikes.  With the internet, he could advertise these bikes all over the country.  
I wouldn't consider that these bikes would stand out above their original value in today's money.  
He could start with a CPI calculator of their original price, and expect their current value to be something less than that amount.  
https://www.measuringworth.com/ppowerus/

If he tries to sell them in bulk, he will get the least possible ROI


----------

